# russmc22



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I can help you by telling you don't get a binding that's like 10 years old and don't listen to whomever gave you that advice.


----------



## russmc22 (Jul 17, 2019)

ok, that's good advice! what good 2nd hand bindings would you go for?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

russmc22 said:


> ok, that's good advice! what good 2nd hand bindings would you go for?


What's your board, riding style, boot size, and weight?

With no information Burton Cartel, Union Force or Atlas, Rome DoD, Now Pilot, K2 Lien AT are the typical do-it-all binding recommendations.

Second hand I'd go Rome because they're built like tanks or Burton because they're so popular you can easily get replacement parts. Unions had hardware problems until last year so I wouldn't get those unless you can get a great deal and replace the ankle bolt assembly.


----------



## russmc22 (Jul 17, 2019)

thanks! so, just bought a new Rossi 163W Angus. i'm 12st in weight, size 10 boots...i'm def an on pister cruiser or off -piste exploratory. I only ride goofy and stay well away from the parks as i'm too old for that!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

russmc22 said:


> thanks! so, just bought a new Rossi 163W Angus. i'm 12st in weight, size 10 boots...i'm def an on pister cruiser or off -piste exploratory. I only ride goofy and stay well away from the parks as i'm too old for that!


I'm 14.2st (200lbs) and have size 10 boots. I haven't ridden the Angus, but looks like it's on the stiffer side. At that length in a wide, I'd put a stiffer, responsive binding on it like a Rome Targa, Now Drive, Arbor Cypress, or Union Force/Atlas/Falcor (or the older Union T.Rice Pro used). Burton Cartels should also be good for you but they wouldn't be my first choice for me.


----------



## russmc22 (Jul 17, 2019)

that's very good advice thanks! I always rent boards so am out of sink with new kit. This is the 1st kit I've bought in a long time so this is really useful.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If you go with NOW Drive (which I can recommend), be aware that they had issues with lousy ratchets in the first years. (The newer models are fine, tho. Havent had issues since the '17 models). 
The binding is great, but if you buy an older 2nd hand model, you may need to replace the ratchets first. Email their custommer service, or replace with Burton ladders/ratchets (they're compatible).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday while walking the dog...found some K2 bindings sitting by a trash can....have no idea what model...looks like a large but they need the discs.

Nevermind...continue on...and whatever Dr Blast and neni sez.


----------



## russmc22 (Jul 17, 2019)

anybody used the new Rossi Angus board?


----------

